# Kenosha WI on fire Police shoot black man in back



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A man, identified as Jacob Blake, was serious condition at a Milwaukee-area hospital after he was shot when officers were sent to the 2800 block of 40th Street late Sunday afternoon for what police called a domestic incident.

https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/lo...cle_f1adbd13-3a15-5cdd-bd4e-95113ca36de4.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kenosha ,Racine area is Chicago north. I am surprised it does not happen a few times a day. LEO in that area are on pins and needles day in day out. All we will ever here is he is a good boy never done nuthing wrong ect...
That area is the main route for drug and human trafficking. Dangerous for LE and most anyone.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Watched the video and the riots. Mayor and governor already throwing the police under the bus. 

Yeah.. forget the investigation.. riot and burn... idiots.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They didn't shoot until he was getting into the car.
What did they see?

He didn't follow instructions. That's all we know at this time.
Cops could be in the wrong.
Or...
He could have been reaching for a gun from the vehicle.

Too little information yet, and he didn't die.
But that doesn't stop the knee-jerks from burning their own city down in retaliation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

aftermath of library attack

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297808609917665280


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> They didn't shoot until he was getting into the car.
> What did they see?
> 
> He didn't follow instructions. That's all we know at this time.
> ...


There could have been an AK 47 and a dozen of grenades on the front seat and it wouldn't change the mindset and behavior of the animals destroying things.

If the same guy would have been shot and killed by another black....it would hardly make the obituary section, let alone front page.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes.. you’re right. .we don’t know. That’s why they investigate. 

But not good enough for the blm/Antifa crowd. Just an excuse to riot/loot and burn. 

And yeah, he could have been reaching for a gun. It’s possible but I doubt the cop would have pulled the trigger unless there was something in the car like a weapon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> There could have been an AK 47 and a dozen of grenades on the front seat and it wouldn't change the mindset and behavior of the animals destroying things.
> 
> If the same guy would have been shot and killed by another black....it would hardly make the obituary section, let alone front page.


The circumstances are of little matter so long as it can carry the agenda to the next step.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm beginning to think the progressive's idea about sending in social workers to take care of these things isn't such a bad idea.

I would change that up a little though. Once the social workers are murdered, then send in the police to make the appropriate arrests.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm beginning to think the progressive's idea about sending in social workers to take care of these things isn't such a bad idea.
> 
> I would change that up a little though. Once the social workers are murdered, then send in the police to make the appropriate arrests.


Nah, send in more Democrats to, "Fix things", hands on... then more.......and more... and more and more and more.......sooner or later all dead


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Racine is like Milwaukee . LEO are never suppose to stop a black man for anything.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Racine is like Milwaukee . LEO are never suppose to stop a black man for anything.


Row far away? You


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

BLM et al just continue to look for reasons to riot. Doesn’t matter if it’s justified or not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

WI governor cheered them on . Told the to burn it down. I hope they listen . Give the governor what he wants.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> BLM et al just continue to look for reasons to riot. Doesn't matter if it's justified or not.


 Is it ever justified to burn down a business that has harmed no one. Is it ever justified to loot a city because you are upset ? Notice how fast this came on in Racine. They had this ready to roll out first chance they got.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

And this is all the government pitting us against each other. Keeping it black vs white vs etc. I pray for the day we all wake up as Americans and stand together.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Triumph said:


> And this is all the government pitting us against each other. Keeping it black vs white vs etc. I pray for the day we all wake up as Americans and stand together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh::vs_blush::vs_lol::vs_laugh::tango_face_wink::devil::vs_laugh::laugh::vs_lol:


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

I could not find a quote of burn it down by the gov. Link? He just called out 125 guardsman, so I’m thinking this was not a factual statement but an expression of disgruntlement with him?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Triumph said:


> And this is all the government pitting us against each other. Keeping it black vs white vs etc. I pray for the day we all wake up as Americans and stand together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


It would be great...yup.

I have always thought, if it weren't for governments, the planet earth human race would get along swimmingly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

K7JLJ said:


> I could not find a quote of burn it down by the gov. Link? He just called out 125 guardsman, so I'm thinking this was not a factual statement but an expression of disgruntlement with him?


 You don't live here. The press covers his statements like that up. Just like when he was head of DPI he found no contract problems with a teacher watching pron on school computer in class. Liberal protect liberals and yes he did cheer them on.
The guard members he sent was 100 and they will not be allowed to do much.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

All this rioting will come to an end soon. I hope the people who lost their businesses learn from their mistake, take their insurance check, and move away to start over. Leave these F'ed up liberal democrat cities with no tax base and the dumbass animals who live there on public assistance with nowhere to shop for anything they need.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Good question and fair, but if the UN were preparing to send in Chinese soldiers to collect guns across America would a business that supports them be fair game? Yes I tried to go to an extreme, and they have no such extreme justification on the left.

Yesterday I read a great twitter feed from the Asian man in Portland that confronts antifa and he outed a woman as a big time proponent of their "movement." In the outing he shared with everyone her new retail business in Portland and I kind of wish I could burn it down honestly- not going to loot it cause it has nothing of interest or value to survival.

I told the guys in a pub here if I were stateside in SF and they were marching it would be my pleasure to drop $200 on a "boom box" and secure it safely on their route and let it play God Bless the USA over and over until they left.

Guess I feel more civil disobedient then I am.



Smitty901 said:


> Is it ever justified to burn down a business that has harmed no one. Is it ever justified to loot a city because you are upset ? Notice how fast this came on in Racine. They had this ready to roll out first chance they got.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Good question and fair, but if the UN were preparing to send in Chinese soldiers to collect guns across America would a business that supports them be fair game? Yes I tried to go to an extreme, and they have no such extreme justification on the left.
> 
> Yesterday I read a great twitter feed from the Asian man in Portland that confronts antifa and he outed a woman as a big time proponent of their "movement." In the outing he shared with everyone her new retail business in Portland and I kind of wish I could burn it down honestly- not going to loot it cause it has nothing of interest or value to survival.
> 
> ...


nice idea!!!

I'll chip in on the boom box!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Good question and fair, but if the UN were preparing to send in Chinese soldiers to collect guns across America would a business that supports them be fair game? Yes I tried to go to an extreme, and they have no such extreme justification on the left.
> 
> Yesterday I read a great twitter feed from the Asian man in Portland that confronts antifa and he outed a woman as a big time proponent of their "movement." In the outing he shared with everyone her new retail business in Portland and I kind of wish I could burn it down honestly- not going to loot it cause it has nothing of interest or value to survival.
> 
> ...


 Any person or business that calls for bring foreign troops into the US is a traitor and fair game for all the hell you can unleash on them. BLM is not a social justice movement. Not one bit of what is going on has a thing to do with justice.

It sounds like at least some fighting back is going on in WI. Watch the news and see how they spin it . There needs to be a priced paid for rioting and it appears the bill is being delivered .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shit is getting real in Kenosha, WI.

Check out the video on the Breitbart article. Up close and personal video of shootings/self defense/looting/stupidness etc...;

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/08/25/watch-man-shot-in-head-at-kenosha-riots/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's only a matter of time before this shit escalates completely out of control.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in Bedford, PA (a small rural town) the gunfire has started. Monday nite a group of protesters marching from Milwaukee to Washington exchanged gunfire with locals and one protestor was wounded. The protestors vowed to return to the local courthouse again last nite so armed locals stood guard on the town streets. Reports say there was gunfire again last nite but no reported injuries. These blm protestors better realized that rural folks don’t roll over and submit like the suburban liberals do. We play for keeps! The farmers have guns and know how to use them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It's only a matter of time before this shit escalates completely out of control.


 Time to fight back. Gov sends in another 100 plus guard members to protect the protesters. Time is coming. Will WI go down as the the first to stand up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEV52rAgZFW%2F/

There ain't nothing civil about war. It appears to have gone to the next level now.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> You don't live here. The press covers his statements like that up. Just like when he was head of DPI he found no contract problems with a teacher watching pron on school computer in class. Liberal protect liberals and yes he did cheer them on.
> The guard members he sent was 100 and they will not be allowed to do much.


So where did you hear it if they cover it up? In person? From the friend of a friend?
You don't live in Portland, but I'm sure you have heard all the great things Kate and Ted have been saying?


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Both sides will be armed next time


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

K7JLJ said:


> So where did you hear it if they cover it up? In person? From the friend of a friend?
> You don't live in Portland, but I'm sure you have heard all the great things Kate and Ted have been saying?


 Watch him.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In post number 48 watch the video. They chased him like a dog he tried but they would not let it go.

https://www.hdforums.com/forum/poli...34-shots-fired-in-kenosha-several-down-5.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> In post number 48 watch the video. They chased him like a dog he tried but they would not let it go.
> 
> https://www.hdforums.com/forum/poli...34-shots-fired-in-kenosha-several-down-5.html


That's the sign-up/in page.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This just shows how stupid these people are. What kind of a dumb ass chases a man armed with an AR-15? ANSWER....... a dead dumb ass!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Robie said:


> I'm beginning to think the progressive's idea about sending in social workers to take care of these things isn't such a bad idea.
> 
> I would change that up a little though. Once the social workers are murdered, then send in the police to make the appropriate arrests.


Especially if the the social workers are dems. In a year, there won't be anymore dems.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> This just shows how stupid these people are. What kind of a dumb ass chases a man armed with an AR-15? ANSWER....... a dead dumb ass!


 Just released Our governor is donating money to the groups behind this.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Just released Our governor is donating money to the groups behind this.


Wait. Your governor is donating money to dumb asses that chase and attack armed people? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: He's as stupid as they are.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Clearly self defense. The video and pictures show him being chased, beaten and a Molotov cocktail thrown at him. He then walks by the police and they don’t stop him after they witnessed the whole thing. 

They are lucky he didn’t shoot more. After what I’ve seen, especially the older guy getting cold cocked for trying to save his business, I think we are past rubber bullets. You look, we shoot. Period. 

BLM and Antifa need to be put down. 

And when old guys like me, pretty much a gentle pacifist, live and let live type, get riled up.. then it’s bad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Clearly self defense. The video and pictures show him being chased, beaten and a Molotov cocktail thrown at him. He then walks by the police and they don't stop him after they witnessed the whole thing.
> 
> They are lucky he didn't shoot more. After what I've seen, especially the older guy getting cold cocked for trying to save his business, I think we are past rubber bullets. You look, we shoot. Period.
> 
> ...


 Nope he has been arrested and look at first degree homicide.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/kenosha-...g-amid-jacob-blake-unrest-illinois-police-say


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Trump is sending in federal law enforcement.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...ing-kenosha-wisconsin-federal-law-enforcement


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Trump is sending in federal law enforcement.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...ing-kenosha-wisconsin-federal-law-enforcement


 Swamp leo . They will be there to protect the rioters. Only reason governor allowed it. That entire area is Chicago north. All of it controlled by Chicago gangs. The leaders that showed up to start the riots all from Chicago. The news likes to leave a lot out.
Local LEO put it this way. If you are a rioter with a gun you are just a protester. If you are on your property to defend it you are an aggressor . Case closed.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As with the shooting of the black guy I’ll wait to hear more. 

The governor says this. 

“I want to be very clear: we should not tolerate violence against any person. I’m grateful there has already been swift action to arrest one person involved. The individual or individuals whose actions resulted in this tragic loss of life must be held accountable,” he said.

Except if they are BLM Antifa rioting looters.. then thats ok. And forget he mask except to hide your face. 

He’s POS


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The wife told me she read one story where the black guy had a knife and he told the police he had a gun in his car. So then he goes to his car and gets shot. Now so far no one in authority has said if this guy did actually have a gun or if he did tell police he had a gun in the car. Very curious. If he truly was unarmed I’m sure the liberal governor would be screaming this fact from the rooftops. But all we hear is silence and speculation. I’m willing to bet that eventually we will find that there was a gun involved and the police had a ‘good shoot.’ But not before we let the criminals cause a few more millions of dollars in damages.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fact released on news feeds tonight....... Floyd was reaching for a knife on the floorboards of his car. My how convenient that this fact wasn’t released days ago before all this uproar and damage.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I mentioned this in a post over a year ago. The individual cops will follow their orders to protect their jobs and retirements. If you think they will stand up against tyranny and risk their retirement you are wrong. Whether they like it or not they WILL follow the orders of their superiors, your rights be damned.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> I mentioned this in a post over a year ago. The individual cops will follow their orders to protect their jobs and retirements. If you think they will stand up against tyranny and risk their retirement you are wrong. Whether they like it or not they WILL follow the orders of their superiors, your rights be damned.


Well then.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Wait. Your governor is donating money to dumb asses that chase and attack armed people? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: He's as stupid as they are.


I have to say, guv is a true Cheesehead


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The rioter that had his arm darn near shot off. He is a convicted felon and prohibited from having a firearm. But right there in the picture he has one. Yet he has not been nor will he likely be charged. The 17 year old with the rifle was no in violation of any law in WI. 17 year old can have a rile. From all the video he was well with in his right under WI law to defend him self. The problem is a Liberal AG and local DA. They do not believe in the rule of law so he will be hung anyway.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry to have to say it...

A few of those towns could have used 100 of that 17 year old.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Truth, WI law.

17 can have a rifle unless prohibited as in a felon Period .
Open carry in WI is 100% legal.
WI is a stand your ground state . No requirement to run away from a threat. Fact
The 17 year old tried to leave , he ran they chased him, held a gun at him demanding property his flag. 17 year old attacked by adults. No question about this all on video.
At least one attacker was a felon with a gun. He of course has not been arrested or charged.
100% in the right. Still arrested still charged will be convicted.

Results liberal state AG, Gov, local DA. Arrest him and charge him anyway . Are you next ? Current power in WI does not ever see you having a right to defend yourself or property at any time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> 17 can have a rifle unless prohibited as in a felon Period .


I'm reading things differently....dunno.



> Kyle Rittenhouse, a 17-year-old militia member who has been arrested and is facing a homicide charge in the matter, was not old enough to legally carry the assault-style rifle he had, according to statutes, which say anyone under 18 who "goes armed" with any deadly weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor. John Monroe, a lawyer who specializes in gun rights cases, believes an exception for rifles and shotguns, intended to allow people age 16 and 17 to hunt, could apply.


https://www.jsonline.com/story/news...osha-protest-shooting-17-year-old/3444231001/


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Truth, WI law.
> 
> 17 can have a rifle unless prohibited as in a felon Period .
> Open carry in WI is 100% legal.
> ...


Hopefully the felon with the gun will lose the arm and will the cut in half the chances of him doing it again.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Legal defense fund is gaining lots of strength.
The "Covington kid" lawyer is assembling a legal team to represent him...gratis.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will send money for the 17 year old defense fund.
Now for one of them he killed. The one that beat him with a skate board. You know the non combative nice peaceful protester.

here is the truth about him.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We will send money for the 17 year old defense fund.
> Now for one of them he killed. The one that beat him with a skate board. You know the non combative nice peaceful protester.
> 
> here is the truth about him.
> ...


Real nice kid.. got what he deserved.. As did the guy that got his arm blown off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Real nice kid.. got what he deserved.. As did the guy that got his arm blown off.


 Guy shot in the arm is a felon with a firearm .


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> Fact released on news feeds tonight....... Floyd was reaching for a knife on the floorboards of his car. My how convenient that this fact wasn't released days ago before all this uproar and damage.


Not that this would have made any difference.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Fact released on news feeds tonight....... Floyd was reaching for a knife on the floorboards of his car. My how convenient that this fact wasn't released days ago before all this uproar and damage.


They disassembled the car in the back lot of the station looking for a gun. When they couldn't find one, they searched the evidence locker for one that has,.......... um.......... 'fallen off' the official inventory. When they couldn't find one to plant in the vehicle, they were stuck with the knife story.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Enjoy it before Annie removes it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One of my local radio stations is talking to a radio station reporter from Kenosha.

He said when they tried to tase him, the taser was inoperable.

No body cams because of budgets.

I suggest the cops sue the city for having inoperable/inferior equipment. If the taser would have worked, he would have been cuffed...end of story.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Guy shot in the arm is a felon with a firearm .


Guy that got shot in the head was a convicted sex offender...with a minor.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Big Boy in MO said:


> Not that this would have made any difference.


Jacob Blake absolutely had a knife:








He had it while returning to his vehicle. When he was shot, he dropped it in the driver's side floorboard, where it was recovered.
(According to the WI Dept. of Justice: https://www.doj.state.wi.us/news-releases/update-kenosha-officer-involved-shooting-0)


> During the investigation following the initial incident, Mr. Blake admitted that he had a knife in his possession. *DCI agents recovered a knife from the driver's side floorboard of Mr. Blake's vehicle.* A search of the vehicle located no additional weapons.


For the uncivilized, that's a karambit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> View attachment 108035
> 
> 
> Enjoy it before Annie removes it! :vs_laugh:


That is one thing very good that the 5.56 NATO has going for it - very high velocity. It more than makes up for the fact it's only a 22, at close range.

The kid with the rifle was doing a community service by shooting those three.
Joseph Rosenbaum, first one killed, a registered sex offender for a crime involving a minor.
Anthony Huber, aka Skateboard guy, second one killed, had a crimal history involving assualt and battery, and domestic abuse (imagine that!)
The third one shot, the one with the pistol, is Gaige Grosskreutz, a member of The Peoples Liberation Movement, whose criminal history includes being intoxicated and armed with a gun. That's him in the picture. A convicted felon, he should not have had the pistol (if gun control laws actually worked)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They fixed his arm up pretty good at tax payer expense. He was set free. Bragging about wishing he would have killed the kid. WI is throwing ever charge on the books at him. Amazing the felon with a gun goes free.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe the next guy will be a better shot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Range day for a bit tomorrow couple people want to brush up on skill a bit. I wonder why.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is one thing very good that the 5.56 NATO has going for it - very high velocity. It more than makes up for the fact it's only a 22, at close range.
> 
> The kid with the rifle was doing a community service by shooting those three.
> Joseph Rosenbaum, first one killed, a registered sex offender for a crime involving a minor.
> ...


Small little details that are conveniently ignored by the MSM, It doesn't fit the narrative..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is this crap going to be the standard by the demoncraps? 

The prosecution of people exercising their rights?

Am I suppose to let some bastard firebomb my home or business because they have demonrat approval?

Are they going to railroad everyone defending themselves like they are doing now.

If that is going to be the case CW-2 needs to start soon, and those political heads dealt with, .303 solution.

I am really tired of watching this shit go down around the country and now starting here in my local towns.

The big city in which I grew up in and now hate is a sanctuary city loaded with all sorts of scum including muzSlimes.

The big city influence is spreading like mold out to where we live.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin Gov made it clear. Any counter protesters are not welcome . They will be dealt with. In plain words if you are not part of the riots they will arrest you. Only one point of view is allowed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Wisconsin Gov made it clear. Any counter protesters are not welcome . They will be dealt with. In plain words if you are not part of the riots they will arrest you. Only one point of view is allowed.


These politicians on the left are making the biggest mistake of their careers IMO.

I'm sorry to say, I'm a political junkie and pay pretty close attention to everything going on. I don't know about local and state races but I'm pretty confident that all this violence is hurting them on a national level.

blm support has dropped substantially over what it was two months ago. I think the dems thought all the support they initially saw was going to carry them across the finish line and they wouldn't have to denounce it or even comment on it. With Biden coming out and finally denouncing it (too late) and then hearing 2 jerks on CNN say that they better start talking about it because of the polls....it's apparent, they screwed the pooch on that major decision to stay quiet.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> They fixed his arm up pretty good at tax payer expense. He was set free. Bragging about wishing he would have killed the kid. WI is throwing ever charge on the books at him. Amazing the felon with a gun goes free.


Fubar


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> These politicians on the left are making the biggest mistake of their careers IMO.
> 
> I'm sorry to say, I'm a political junkie and pay pretty close attention to everything going on. I don't know about local and state races but I'm pretty confident that all this violence is hurting them on a national level.
> 
> blm support has dropped substantially over what it was two months ago. I think the dems thought all the support they initially saw was going to carry them across the finish line and they wouldn't have to denounce it or even comment on it. With Biden coming out and finally denouncing it (too late) and then hearing 2 jerks on CNN say that they better start talking about it because of the polls....it's apparent, they screwed the pooch on that major decision to stay quiet.


You are correct.
They *thought* they finally had their moment. They were wrong.

We are starting to see the media declaring that these riots are Trump's fault, both for instigating and for not suppressing. They are flipping on the idea that Trump should be sending in troops to stop the burning and looting. That tells us all we need to know. The narrative didn't work, and Trump didn't take the bait to send troops unilaterally so they could call him a tyrant. Now he's holding out and waiting for governors to request assistance.
It's a genius play on Trump's part. The governor will hold some of the blame from the leftists for calling on Trump for help.

However, come November 4th, the last clause of the Insurrection Act of 1807 will be fully realized, and housecleaning will begin whether it's requested or not.


> when requested by a state's legislature, or governor if the legislature cannot be convened, to address an insurrection against that state,
> to address an insurrection, in any state, which makes it impracticable to enforce the law, or
> *to address an insurrection, domestic violence, unlawful combination or conspiracy, in any state, which results in the deprivation of Constitutionally-secured rights, and where the state is unable, fails, or refuses to protect said rights*


The gloves will come off.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The gloves will come off.


I have been thinking the same thing...and it ain't gonna be pretty.

Good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not naming anyone but some are preparing for war. And homie rioter wild eyed pistol waver is going to crap his pants.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is a fantastic, yet long write up on another forum. Allot of legal stuff too. I think the kid is for the most part innocent..Hero and big Kahunas for sure.. Most combat people would agree he did a fine job, being 17 and no real formal training.
https://www.ar15.com/forums/General...alysis-WARNING-Bandwidth-Intensive/5-2362796/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I as well feel people are getting fed up. They overplayed their hand and now they are scrambling a bit. I wouldn't say there isn't a plan "C", "D", or "E" in the works. I look for them to ramp it up even more now that they see the tide may have shifted the sand a bit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Not naming anyone but some are preparing for war. And homie rioter wild eyed pistol waver is going to crap his pants.


Most of these BLM Looters are young punk ass kids who are fresh out of their Mommies basement if not still in them. Most have no clue whats coming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This evening a little night fire range time. Slightly different skill set. That must be practiced.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kyle is turning into be a National Hero.. Is this the spark we needed. He has done more than anyone in this country, and he is only 17


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

State Gov and AG have let DA know they better hang his tail. Drop the warrant on the blackman and set him free. The one that started all this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> View attachment 108055


Worth repeating!!!!!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kyle moved a hall of famer off #1


----------

